# Nikon D3100 - Buttons Lock



## talha (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought a new Nikon D3100, during first hour of operation I dont know what happens suddenly all the buttons become dead/lock. Camera is taking photos but buttons are not working (info, menu, etc).

Any idea!

Rgds,

Talha


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2011)

The first thing to do is consult the D3100 User's Manual that was included with your camera.

It is my understanding the complete D3100 user's manual is on one of the discs that you got.

It is possible the electronic circuit card those buttons are on has a fault. If so the camera will need to be repaired, or returned to the place you purchased it.

I was wondering? Is the multi-selector on the back of the camera is still working? Can you select different focus points.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2011)

I tend to agree with Keith's thought, but I would check first for any firmware updates (Nikon website) as well as a full camera reset (consult your manual for the exact procedure).


----------



## kundalini (Sep 15, 2011)

Full reset to factory defaults if you been messin' with stuff and always keep your user manual handy.  But it really, really helps to read it first.


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2011)

From looking at the D3100 user's manual, it doesn't have a 2-button reset feature, and requires access to the menu's to do a partial reset, see page 136.


----------



## gpd209 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had my D3100 just over a year.  Out of the blue, it started behaving oddly.  I think the +/- exposure compensation button may be sticking.

When the camera is set to Auto, I don't notice anything unusual.  However, when it is on P, S, or A, a banner across the top reads "exposure comp" and the dial, instead of changing the setting I want (e.g. the aperture when on A) only adjusts exposure compensation.  Further, most other buttons have no effect.  I can't view photos, view menus, nothing.  

I can still take pictures in P, S, and A.  But I they don't pop up on the screen afterwards.  I have to switch back to Auto to confirm they took.

I reset shooting options and reset setup options.  I upgraded the firmware to 1.01.  I removed the battery, I changed lenses.  I can't figure it out.  

Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## MTVision (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it a button or the wheel??


----------



## gpd209 (Feb 21, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Is it a button or the wheel??



Sorry, I'll clarify.  When, for example, the Mode Dial is set to "A" (aperture priority), the Command Dial doesn't adjust the aperture, like it should and used to do.  Instead, the Command Dial adjusts only exposure compensation.  At the same time, the Multi-Selector buttons don't do anything, nor does the Playback button nor the Menu button.  

Similarly, in Mode S (shutter priority), the Command Dial doesn't adjust the shutter speed.  Again, it only adjusts exposure compensation.  

Yesterday, everything worked fine.  And nothing changed since it last worked fine, to my knowledge (except for the changes I made when I started troubleshooting after the problem arose).  

Megan - does that answer your question?

thanks!


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 21, 2012)

gpd209 said:
			
		

> I've had my D3100 just over a year.  Out of the blue, it started behaving oddly.  I think the +/- exposure compensation button may be sticking.
> 
> When the camera is set to Auto, I don't notice anything unusual.  However, when it is on P, S, or A, a banner across the top reads "exposure comp" and the dial, instead of changing the setting I want (e.g. the aperture when on A) only adjusts exposure compensation.  Further, most other buttons have no effect.  I can't view photos, view menus, nothing.
> 
> ...



I have a D5100 which is similar so &hellip;

If you are removing the battery to reset things you have to leave it out long enough to drain the internal battery that runs the clock. I believe the manual said it could take up to a month or so to do this. 

To do the two button reset you have to push and hold the menu button and the info button at the same time to return to default values.

Removing the battery and waiting is listed as the only way to reset things completely. This info was per David Busch's field guide for the D5100.


----------



## gpd209 (Feb 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, the D3100 doesn't have a two button reset.  From the nikonusa website:  
*
Resetting the D3100
*The D3100 does not have a 2 button reset option. To perform a reset you need to manually choose the reset option in the Shooting Menu and the Setup menu. To do this press 'Menu', select the Shooting Menu and scroll through the options until 'Reset Shooting Options' is highlighted, press ok, highlight 'Yes' and press ok again. Repeat this for the Setup menu.​


----------

